# Gibt es eine Alternative zum Note 10.1 2014?



## PCIT (2. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde mir gern für die Uni ein Tablet kaufen. Um genau zu sein ein Tablet mit Stylus und evtl noch Tastatur.
Jetzt habe ich länger mal das Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 betrachtet und bin und den Fähigkeiten des Stylus absolut beeindruckt. Handschrifterkennung, Erkennung von Formel, usw.
Jetzt frage ich mich ob es da Alternativen gibt? Das Surface hat ja auch nen Stylus das Problem ist aber neben dem Preis (da kommt eig nur das Surface 1 in Frage) auch das lächerlich hohe Gewicht. Außerdem habe ich keinerlei Ahnung wie gut der Stylus dort funktiniert, und die Schrifterkennung.  Extrem günstig wäre das Asus Vivo Note, hat allerdings nur 8", evtl verschmerzbar, aber auch hier die Frage wie gut der Stift ist, wenn ich mir Nutzerkommentare ansehe dann eher nicht so gut.
Preisgrenze ~500€

€: Ganz wichtig ist übrigens so eine MultiWindow Funktion. Also zwei Sachen gleichzeitig offen haben.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (2. August 2014)

Naja also die Features die Samsung immer bewirbt funktionieren eigentlich.... nie. Samsung bringt immer sehr viele Features um diese dann vermarkten zu können, aber im Alltag haben sie meist keinen Nutzen, da sie dann nur selten funktionieren und es dadurch länger braucht als ohne diese Features... 
Zudem sind sie alle lediglich aus Kunststoff gefertigt, was in dieser Preisklasse eigentlich nicht sein muss.
Für was benötigst du denn Multi Window ? Denn sonst würde ich dir ein iPad Air vorschlagen, da kann man auch eine Tastatur + Stylus nachkaufen und es ist insgesamt einfach das bessere Tablet.


Edit: Außerdem gibt es schon den Nachfolger: Das Galaxy Tab S
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/24/5836388/samsung-galaxy-tab-s-review


----------



## Trepok (2. August 2014)

Das Galaxy Tab S hat wohl keinen Eingabestift mit an Bord.
Jedenfalls konnte ich keine Info dazu finden.
Aber dafür hat das gute Stück laut Amazon einen 27 ZOLL Display! 

Wenn du mit dem Note 10.1 gut zurecht kommst und auch mit Android was anfangen kannst, dann nimm es doch.
Alternativ wäre auch ein Besuch im örtlichen Elektronik-Markt zu empfehlen, wenn der nicht gerade am A*** der Welt liegt.

Ich hab mir damals das erste Note 10.1 gekauft. Allerdings hauptsächlich deswegen, weil es damals das einzigste Quad-Core-Tablet von Samsung war. 
Das gute Stück läuft heute immer noch. Da ich das Tablet meistens nur zum Surfen oder Zocken nehme, verbleibt der Stift meistens im Gerät.
Bei Smartphone-Größen sehe ich da schon eher einen Nutzen für mich.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (2. August 2014)

Trepok schrieb:


> Aber dafür hat das gute Stück laut Amazon einen 27 ZOLL Display!


 
Naja ganz so groß ist es dann doch nicht. Es gibt 8,4" und 10,5"


----------



## PCIT (2. August 2014)

PrOXiMATEHD schrieb:


> Naja also die Features die Samsung immer bewirbt funktionieren eigentlich.... nie. Samsung bringt immer sehr viele Features um diese dann vermarkten zu können, aber im Alltag haben sie meist keinen Nutzen, da sie dann nur selten funktionieren und es dadurch länger braucht als ohne diese Features...


 
Tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen aber die S-Note App ist einfach die beste die es gibt, bzw. die beste die ich bisher kenne. Und genau deshalb frage ich, ob es da eine Alternative gibt. 
Was bringt mir ein Ipad, das ist ja total ungeignet für meine Ansprüche und das hat ja noch nichtmal nen Stift, da schlag ich mich doch nicht mit irgend welchem Zeug von Drittherstellern rum 
Ich suche hier kein stinknormales Tablet sondern einen kompletten Ersatz für den Notizblock. 
Und das Tab S ist in der Hinsicht ein stinknormales Tablet, mit einfach nur OLED.


----------



## Trepok (3. August 2014)

@*PrOXiMATEHD*

Wenn du auf der Amazon-Seite unterhalb der Auswahlkästchen für Displaygröße und ob mit oder ohne LTE nachschaust.
Da steht beim 10,5 Zoll-Modell 27 Zoll Größe und beim 8,5 Zoll sollen es dann doch noch 21,4 Zoll sein. 
Da hat wohl jemand die Einheiten verwechselt.

@ TE

Wenn du die S-Note-App so gut findest, dann hast du denke ich, dein Gerät für dich gefunden.
Das ist allemal besser als sich ein veraltetes Surface-Küchen-Schneide-Brett zu kaufen. 


Und im allgemeinen gilt: Ein IPad ist selten die bessere Wahl. Teurer und kann auch nicht viel anderes, als günstigere Android-Geräte.
Hab vor knapp 2 Wochen das erste Mal ein IPad in die Hand genommen und war entsetzt wie sauschwer das Teil war.


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (3. August 2014)

Naja das das iPad Air schwer ist kann ich nun mal so garnicht bestätigen...

Gut wenn dir das Note gefällt kauf es. Du wirst halt selten Softwareupdates bekommen und mit der Zeit wird dir das hässliche Samsung Design (Soft und Hardware) derbst auf die Nerven gehen, aber gut musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Trepok (3. August 2014)

Also welche Modellbaureihe das IPad war, das musst du mal in Wolfsburg erfragen, was die da so rumkullern haben bei VW. 

Ob das Samsung-Design nun hässlich oder nicht ist, ist schlicht und einfach Ansichtssache.
Wenn´s ihm gefällt, dann soll er es eben nehmen.
Wenn er sich nach 2 Jahren ärgert, es gekauft zu haben, dann muss er damit eben leben oder was Besseres kaufen.
Was auch immer das dann ist.


----------

